
Sting Inhibitor - alexboc
https://www.bocsci.com/tag/sting-31.html
======
alexboc
STING is a pattern recognition receptor of cyclic dinucleotides as well as an
innate immune adaptor protein that enables signaling from cytoplasmic
receptors to the transcription factor interferon regulatory factor 3.
Initiation of these pathways leads to the expression of type I interferons and
proteins associated with antiviral and antitumor immunity.

